# First day carrying concealed



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I got my utah permit in the mail yesterday. So today I decided would be a good day to try it out since I could dress casually. Even though I had to take a bit of a road trip for work. I have a m&p 40 FS and a cross breed super tuck holster. I discovered that all my button ups are a little tighter than desired for carrying. 

I did spend five hours in the car which was more comfortable than I anticipated. I did constantly feel like I was printing. So I increased the cant by only using the rear belt clip and all concerns were met. 

It was a different experience but a pleasant one and it is a comfort having my firearm with me.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cavere said:


> I got my utah permit in the mail yesterday. So today I decided would be a good day to try it out since I could dress casually. Even though I had to take a bit of a road trip for work. I have a m&p 40 FS and a cross breed super tuck holster. I discovered that all my button ups are a little tighter than desired for carrying.
> 
> I did spend five hours in the car which was more comfortable than I anticipated. I did constantly feel like I was printing. So I increased the cant by only using the rear belt clip and all concerns were met.
> 
> It was a different experience but a pleasant one and it is a comfort having my firearm with me.


Congrats on exercising your rights. I remember the "constant feeling of printing" when I first started carrying as well. Over time, my wardrobe adjusted slightly to accommodate my gun/holster. The wardrobe change combined with everyday carry subsided my constant fear of printing. You'll get used to it. I don't worry about printing at all now, although I am still aware of the possibility. As a matter of fact, I can't hardly stand not carrying, because it feels so strange. Good luck.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

What's printing? (Sorry if its a dumb question)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RKL245 said:


> What's printing? (Sorry if its a dumb question)


The shape, silhouette, of the gun being visible on one's clothing.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

RKL245 said:


> What's printing? (Sorry if its a dumb question)


Printing is when your concealed weapon creates a visible outline or bulge in the clothing garment that is covering it. Here's a link to some pictures of what printing looks like: http://www.defensivecarry.com/forum...ics-how-you-carry-concealed-6.html#post425421


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdeere9750 said:


> *Congrats on exercising your rights*. I remember the "constant feeling of printing" when I first started carrying as well. Over time, my wardrobe adjusted slightly to accommodate my gun/holster. The wardrobe change combined with everyday carry subsided my constant fear of printing. You'll get used to it. I don't worry about printing at all now, although I am still aware of the possibility. As a matter of fact, I can't hardly stand not carrying, because it feels so strange. Good luck.


If I may.... He's not exercising a right. He's exercising a privilege granted by some governmental agency. Carry permits are permission from our employees (public servants) which authorizes us to enjoy the privilege of carrying a concealed firearm. Only four states honor your right to carry concealed: Vermont, Alaska, Wyoming, and Arizona. Now if your state allows open carry with no permit by having no laws against it, then you would be exercising a right.

This may sound nitpicky but I can assure you it's not. There is no resemblance between a privilege and a right.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Unless a concealed gun looks like you should go see a doctor about the tumor growing on your side, do people really examine everyone that close? (Aside from men checking out a well proportioned female).

I often carry an XD40sc in an OWB holster with un-tucked shirt, and can't say anyone has ever noticed. The shirt just has to be large enough to hang freely over the gun. Cold weather to wind breaker or rain jacket weather even easier.

I guess this could get tricky in a state that has no open carry, but fortunately I live in an OC state.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm sure most people start out thinking printing is much worse than it is. For me it was more of my shirt riding up when I would get out of my car. I was conscience not to be obvious touching the gun but pulling my shirt down to make sure. 

I agree that it's more of a privilege than a right to CCW. Although I didn't do nearly what I feel I should've to earn it.


----------



## Gunner4640 (Nov 12, 2011)

Congrats on getting your license. I got my Texas chl last week. I also have a Virginia non res chl


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

You just have to act like you own it! Everything will fall into place!


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just carry it and have a canned answer it anyone asks. If some was to ask about the bulge tell them its a colostomy bag, it will end the conversation and they won't ask to see it. Or tell them you have back pain and wear a tens unit to help mitigate it.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Or you could just let him know.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Cavere said:


> I agree that it's more of a privilege than a right to CCW. Although I didn't do nearly what I feel I should've to earn it.


I disagree, true constitutional carry it does not matter if it is open or concealed carry.

The second part of your statement needs a little more info. What state are you in, and what is required to get your permit. I know some states it is more a bureaucratic process than demonstrating you can safely handle a firearm, and demonstrate some proficiency in shooting, plus the laws relating to carry.

Of course only a fool would buy a firearm without an ideal how to safely handle it, and sadly they often make the news.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gunner4640 said:


> Congrats on getting your license. I got my Texas chl last week. I also have a Virginia non res chl


We don't issue "chl's" here in Virginia. We issue CHP's.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I think being frank with everyone is a great policy, you aren't hiding anything. If they ask, "are you holding"? I'd just say, "yes thanks for asking". And then get back to the program.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

TheLAGuy said:


> I think being frank with everyone is a great policy, you aren't hiding anything. If they ask, "are you holding"? I'd just say, "yes thanks for asking". And then get back to the program.


If someone asks me if I'm "holding", it means something entirely different.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

guardrail said:


> If someone asks me if I'm "holding", it means something entirely different.


:anim_lol:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

What does that mean exactly?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

"Holding" means do you have drugs on you.

At least in my area and apparently in others too.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Not to be confused if "are you packing", right?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Not to be confused if "are you packing", right?


Carrying, packing, strapped, packing heat, loaded etc are all good...not "holding"

As stated, "holding" = drug posession.


----------



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone know turnaround time for Utah non res ccw?
I took my class April 8. Hopefully permit is not far away


----------

